# What Type of Gym Do you Train in??



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

*What type of gym do you train in?*​
Hardcore/spit n sawdust Gym 12737.13%Health/Fitness Club (Fitness first, David lloyds etc) 14843.27%Home/garage Gym? 4814.04%Work/College Gym195.56%


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Wondering what sort of gym everyone trains at, i've just started training in a hardcore gym on and off whilst waiting for my notice to end at David Lloyds, pro's and con's to both but am going to join the hardcore place as soon as im finished with DL. Just wondering what sort of gyms everyone else trains......if hardcore, what makes it so??


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

Muscleworks.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

Home/garage Gym? 1 50.00%

Work/College Gym


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Fort Galaxy


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

to be honest i dont know how to answer - monster gym has more weight and competitive bodybuilders than most 'hardcore' places but is plush enough for the health club crowds

whats that saying 'theres no such thing as a hardcore gym, only hardcore trainers'


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

Spit and Sawdust TBH...


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Fitness First.

Tottenham Court Road, so it's a big one.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't say mine is a complete spit and sawdust, it's more of a middle of the road type gym.

Has loads of machines/free weights and plenty of bikes/x trainer's etc.

It's deffo not a health gym, though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

I dont train. Just come here for the crack.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

spit and sawdust, lots of free weights, think thers like 3 bikes, treadmills and crosstrainers. pictures of members who have competed. its just the feeling of hardcore when u walk in, cant explain it but i would not train anywhere else


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

as long as its spotless, machines, chenging rooms, showers, suanas etc then im happy.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

there :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

sizar said:


> there :thumbup1:


are they yours?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i wish  lol is my gym


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Where's the 'crappy leisure centre' option?



sizar said:


> i wish  lol is my gym


You train with trophies? Doing pretty well considering.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes mate .. you know how heavy they are ..  10 LB .. i squat with them too:lol:


----------



## bigjonny (Jan 6, 2009)

when i first started trainning in the late 80's there wasn't like the fitness centre's there is now just all basic hardcore the way it should be , all the door lads in the town trainned here and it had a mint atmosphere, went into gyms were there was buckets on the floor to catch the rain comming in the holes in the roof , the leg press actually had mushrooms growing out of the carpet because it was always that wet , eventually the councill got wind of it and shut it down , trainned at a small gym in ayshire when i was seeing a girl up there and it was supposedly the oldest gym in scotland and have to say it was quite well kitted out , you let yourself in left your 1.50 got on with your trainning and closed the door on the way out


----------



## Cass (Jun 3, 2009)

Spit and sawdust gym for me, all free weights, powerlifting racks and a few weight machines, no CV machines at all. Besides one old spinning bike people use as a coat stand! It's a powerlifting gym with the exception of me and one BB guy.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

The gym i used to train in flex uxbridge was in a basement,no windows low ceiling and had a seperate room with a squat rack.Dumbells were a mish mash (but went up to 180lbs) proper **** hole .It is were i spent most of my time as a teenager and i effing loved it. No one gave a **** about the equipment as long as it worked and i knew everyone (was bigger and stronger than most too haha).Wish i could find something similar now but there all run by big companys and its all about image! :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

round 2 you can but it might be a long trip from uxbridge lol


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

I train in wussy gym, Gold's Gym alexandria.

I dunno why the fock it's wussys gym it's not supposed to be, but clearly it's based on much wussy members requests.

thankfully got all the free weights i need, was hoping for more than 150 pounds dumb but can't complain.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Got some free weights in my mates garage...the cold makes you feel strong


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

David LLoyds. Rubbish music, bit like a library some times, but there are some strong people who I train with and more than enough weights. When I get stronger than them, I'll move on


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Phez said:


> Got some free weights in my mates garage...the cold makes you feel strong


Does it fvck, just gives you numb hands and cold joints.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

LEAN MACHINE

Spit & sawdust


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

WRT said:


> Does it fvck, just gives you numb hands and cold joints.


Some ones got a hangover :whistling:

Yes that it does, but it has a Rockyesque feeling about it :thumb:


----------



## dasheleboopi (Sep 22, 2009)

the clues in the name 'Oasis Health Club'


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

love it when people bang on about how ''hardcore and spit&sawdust the gym is''

Call me a ponce but i'd rather not use the dumbells where the weights fall off the bloody things or its all so rusty you get tetinus as soon as you walk in the ****hole!

nice lush ones for me thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Phez said:


> Some ones got a hangover :whistling:
> 
> Yes that it does, but it has a Rockyesque feeling about it :thumb:


fvck the rockyesque. central heating, saunas and steam room!!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

tbh If you train hard, who cares what gym you train at, spit and dust never made my deadlift poundage go up! lol


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

This one.http://www.youtube.com/user/coomohit#p/a/u/0/ruFcM9bG6qQ really must get that damp sorted out.


----------



## SALKev (Feb 28, 2009)

Merat said:


> tbh If you train hard, who cares what gym you train at, spit and dust never made my deadlift poundage go up! lol


But the cardio bunnys at the big posh a55 fitness centres distract you from your poundages I bet


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Spit and sawdust gym, proper old dungeon kind of place.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

SALKev said:


> But the cardio bunnys at the big posh a55 fitness centres distract you from your poundages I bet


lol depends if they have a nice ass:thumb:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> fvck the rockyesque. central heating, saunas and steam room!!


Wishing I could do those :lol:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

DB said:


> love it when people bang on about how ''hardcore and spit&sawdust the gym is''
> 
> Call me a ponce but i'd rather not use the dumbells where the weights fall off the bloody things or its all so rusty you get tetinus as soon as you walk in the ****hole!


Lol agree with that, people think it makes them a proper bodybuilder if they train at a hardcore gym. Don't give a sh*t tbh as long as it's got everything I need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

WRT said:


> *Lol agree with that, people think it makes them a proper bodybuilder if they train at a hardcore gym*. Don't give a sh*t tbh as long as it's got everything I need.


agreed. and dress up in a bit of xplosive fibres gear or some sh1t like that to go with it


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

1russ100 said:


> agreed. and dress up in a bit of xplosive fibres gear or some sh1t like that to go with it


Or a t shirt that says "Train hard or go home" etc etc. Nice one mate you just look like a [email protected]:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

WRT said:


> Or a t shirt that says "Train hard or go home" etc etc. Nice one mate you just look like a [email protected]:lol:


thats the ones! All the gear and no idea!!


----------



## BS1989 (Feb 24, 2009)

Stuart Core's Core Fitness, brilliant gym, i consider it hardcore due to the focus everyone there has upon there training. Ace gym


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Trained in garage gym, then have trained in 2 different 'spit and sawdust' type gyms.

On the plus side these gyms generally have less yuppy [email protected] and generally a better atmosphere for lifting heavy weight.

On the downside these kind of gyms dont seem to be kept as clean as the fitness first type gyms. Wouldnt mind a sauna or steam room in the gym either tbh:beer:


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

hardcore gym all weights 1 bike and one tredmill.


----------



## coldo (Dec 7, 2008)

Sort of in between. Its a health/Fitness club type thing. However it has a good selection of freeweights and an olympic platform, 2 smith machines, loads of benches, and up to 60kg DB's, plenty, really.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

essexboy said:


> This one.http://www.youtube.com/user/coomohit#p/a/u/0/ruFcM9bG6qQ really must get that damp sorted out.


pants are a bit short mate


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Fresh fitness, plenty of machines and free weights. Bit of everything really. Including swim and sauna!


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I used train in a spit and sawdust.but now i dont(as it no longer is the same place)I train in a council one thats split over 3 floors but some genius put all the hardcore stuff on the top floor so everyone can hear the thumpin all the way through the place.

On the plus side it overlooks the swiming pool:thumbup1:

On the bad side as i was leaving for the gym today i nearly put aftershave on!what is it doin to me:cursing: I think im turnin in to a yupee!


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Was it brut or old spice?


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Wildbill said:


> Was it brut or old spice?


mate either one of them 2 i would have worn with pride.proper dont give a **** take a whiff of that style.

But alas no it was the new lacoste one! i think i have just everything lacoste sells if they sold bog roll id prob buy it! :lol:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

david lloyd for me. been going since xmas and i think its great, the selection of weights is fantastic and is never too busy.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

I dont think i could train in a health club type place... too many normal ordinary people getting in the way lol....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Atlass Fitness - Hardcore....yellow and black interior its a bit like training in a nuclear fallout zone..... :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Muscleworks.


enough said!


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Esporta Lichfield.....

Not very hardcore but good enough for myself at the moment. Looking at moving to a full on BB gym, need help/motivation/training partner, to move on to the next level. But the fact that I manage it, I get a 70 quid free membership for me and one other...

And a great place to check out the yummy mommy's!

(obvoisly after my shifts and between workouts)..... :whistling:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nathrakh said:


> Muscleworks.


I'm soooooooooooo jealous, say Hi to Sav for me:thumb:


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm training at Fatties First:cursing: for one more week then i'm going to Dean Technogym:thumb: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

Hamster said:


> fat ugly men in little shorts so there n0b hangs out wen they lay down to bench.


ok so that was what made you join, but what about the negatives :laugh:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Hamster said:


> Total sh!tness.
> 
> Full of fatty bints in tight lycra, and fat ugly men in little shorts so there n0b hangs out wen they lay down to bench.


 pie eaters nockin shop lol


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

A hardcore type gym, bloody great.


----------



## BenM (Sep 12, 2009)

Monster Gym - Cheshunt. Just started there and a fantastic improvement on the local leisure centre!!


----------



## zany (Mar 16, 2010)

BenM said:


> Monster Gym - Cheshunt. Just started there and a fantastic improvement on the local leisure centre!!


I've heard great things about Monster.

I train at Musclebase been there for almost 3 years. Compared to leisure centre gyms id say it's hardcore based on the amount of free weights and equipment it has.It's a sweat box in the summer and a freezer in the winter lol

I get much more motivation training at a gym like that as i find the people around me are serious about their training rather than a bunch of ****s goin to the gym and doing their hair before they go in.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Home but Im hoping to pick up a cheap gym membership as well soon and alternate between the two. Back has really suffered since I started training at home


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

A gym that uses a key card to get into hence i can go whenever.

Never has more than 5 people in it.

A strong man room, a powerlifting room, a leg room, a machine room, a boxing room, a stretching room, a cardio room. Sirious radio so you can choose what you listen to. DB's up to 170lb and every piece of equipment under the sun.

Yeah its aight....lol


----------



## noroyds (Aug 26, 2009)

I TRAIN AT A BOXIN GYM FIVER A WEEK FOR WEIGHTS AND USE OF BAGS OR 3 QUID A WEEK JUST FOR WEIGHTS.

REALLY USEFUL ALTHO WEIGHTS R LIMITED BUT HITTIN THEM BAGS BURNS ALOT OF CALS LOVE IT


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> A gym that uses a key card to get into hence i can go whenever.
> 
> Never has more than 5 people in it.
> 
> ...


i got one of them key cards,its alot easier getting in and out,no hassle.

my gym is always empty.....love it.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> i got one of them key cards,its alot easier getting in and out,no hassle.
> 
> my gym is always empty.....love it.


Great things aren't they mate.

I love an empty gym with my music playing i can scream and shout like a total retard and no one is there to see it besides my wife and she is used to my **** by now:lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Great things aren't they mate.
> 
> I love an empty gym with my music playing i can scream and shout like a total retard and no one is there to see it besides my wife and she is used to my **** by now:lol:


lol,my wife trains same time aswell,the music is sh1te think il invest

in one of those ipod type things ready for the summer get some

hard core tunes playing!!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Hmmm none of the above options

Sport centre/uni gym


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

kinda like a undergorund gym in a leisure centre lol , loads of strongman, ex powerlifter , powerlifter , etc train there 250kg raw bencher etc etc


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Various David Lloyd gyms. Main ones though are Raynes Park and Brooklands.

Some decent trainers in them, plus some very, very rich bitches


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

mal said:


> lol,my wife trains same time aswell,the music is sh1te think il invest
> 
> in one of those ipod type things ready for the summer get some
> 
> hard core tunes playing!!!


Spice girls no doubt then mate? :lol:


----------



## brett the heart (May 11, 2008)

im at pro gym owned by mike ahearne former gladiator star warrior


----------



## Nutz01 (Jan 27, 2009)

sizar said:


> there :thumbup1:


Nice collection your gym has mate. :thumbup1:

I train at fitness first, bit of a crap gym realy, with the bicep boys strutting about thinking there swole, but its ok when i go upstairs to do my cardio, theres plenty to look at with the hotties on the xtrainers and stepper machines.


----------



## johng183 (Feb 11, 2010)

Crappy Leisure centre gym 

Dumbell's only going up to 40kg lol.

As soon as i get a driving Licence I'll be joining Esporta Bristol(Bradley Stoke)


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

I train here:

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewPicture&friendID=155575176&albumId=109889

Cosey at times but everything you need


----------



## maxrevs (Jun 11, 2009)

I've trained in a lot of different types of gym over the years. Personally I don't care what type it is as long as it:

has a good range of useable equipment and weights;

has good hours, preferably 24 hr access;

isn't busy, preferably empty - because I'm an unsociable [email protected]!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I've always trained in our shed at home, Only got the basics, squat rack, bench, leg extensions, 200kg of weight, dumbells, and a pull up bar... But it just about does the job!

Would like to invest in some nice pulldown equipment etc. one day... My time will come!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bri said:


> I've always trained in our shed at home, Only got the basics, squat rack, bench, leg extensions, 200kg of weight, dumbells, and a pull up bar... But it just about does the job!
> 
> Would like to invest in some nice pulldown equipment etc. one day... My time will come!


That's the warm ups covered but what do you do for working sets? :confused1:


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

I have membership at a couple of gyms at both ends of the spectrum that i use depending upon my working week.

Bannatynes that i can use at 6:30am if i am going to be working late and another independent gym i use in the evening that has a better range of equipment for bodybuilding.

Must say i prefer the later due to the better range of equipment and the additional motivation i get from being around other bodybuilders rather than middle aged overweight women:whistling:


----------



## Goolash (Feb 12, 2010)

A gym in watford where all the benches seem to break all the time....heavy bastids!!


----------



## Raladoc (Feb 15, 2010)

brett the heart said:


> im at pro gym owned by mike ahearne former gladiator star warrior


I train there too brett good gym isnt it.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

My cousin found a wrap of Brown by the leg press yesterday.... says a lot about my Gym, lol.


----------



## dannyboy01 (Apr 9, 2008)

i've always trained in sh1thole spit and saw dust type places. 1 gym actually had an RSJ holding up part of the ceiling and water running down the walls. however, in the past 6 months i have swapped to The Gym (fitness style gym) because i now train at 6 a.m. every morning and this particular gym is open 24hrs a day.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

MetroFlex Sydenham.


----------



## bassmonster (Aug 29, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> That's the warm ups covered but what do you do for working sets? :confused1:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazaramataz (Jan 5, 2009)

A very small gym where i cant stop myself saying......

"Excuse me mate how many sets you got left?????"


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

train in an hardcore gym and wont go back to any other now, dave titterton himself came in for session the other day couldnt believe my eyes


----------



## Scott.EFC (Jan 5, 2010)

Training @ david lloyds at the moment but will be changing to fitness factory (hardcore gym) later in the year.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

Currently working in poland and am training at a spit and saw dust gym with a massive guy from work. The place is a small room at the back of a dojo, and the weights look like they are older than me. You have to share plates as they only have about 150 kg of stuff. It's pretty cool though and has everything you need.


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

None of the above.

I train at Hooks/Londonshootfighters but have been a member since Golds bought Zenith Nightclub to do it up :thumb:


----------



## JB74 (Jan 6, 2008)

just depends on were i am working i do use a spit n sawdust gym down in kent a few times a yr

other times just whats available in the area at a decent rate


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

fitness gym, and its cr^p lol.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

mal said:


> fitness gym, and its cr^p lol.


You're not at LC2 are you mal?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd say mine is pretty hardcore ... the owners have signed pictures of yates, coleman, and many others including kevin loevrone (in his prime).

Not to mention a lot of the metal cables don't have the protective outer plastic coating and the ends are freyed to stab you


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine has a cctv cam at the door and you have to look at it for 10 seconds to get in, also you have to wipe your feet on the way out


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

mines so hardcore some guy left the other day and slammed the revolving door,

and then ran around the planet that quick he managed to roundhouse kick himself in the backof the head:lol:


----------



## Jsb (Mar 30, 2009)

oh yeah and my p**s melted the porcelin on the toilet:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Spit and sawdust, I always feel out of place at a leisure center type gym.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

a small health/fitness club, fitness factory in irvine, nothing major compared to fitness first or stuff but its got a weights room, machines and some cardio stuff too, along with sun beds and the all important sauna  cant beat one just after a work out :lol:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

MillionG said:


> You're not at LC2 are you mal?


no lol,to far to drive:lol: :lol:


----------



## lofty (Feb 17, 2010)

HM Forces gym... more spit n sawdust than health club I'd say. Best of gear though, probably 'cos its all taxpayer funded :thumb:

Bad point is when the bootnecks or squaddies are in and you have to ask some hard looking massive b*stard if thats his last set :lol:


----------



## bradleyroblett (Jun 14, 2009)

home gym atm wana eventually get myself in monster gym in cheshunt when ive saved a bit of dosh up that is


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

lofty said:


> HM Forces gym... more spit n sawdust than health club I'd say. Best of gear though, probably 'cos its all taxpayer funded :thumb:
> 
> Bad point is when the bootnecks or squaddies are in and you have to ask some hard looking massive b*stard if thats his last set :lol:


Woo! Military gyms are the dogs b*llocks, lol.

Train in one at the moment, and used to train in another one a year ago.


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

i train between home and DW fitness(free passes) whilst im home. Was trainin at Ed's gym pompey but goin to look at Lougars next week when im back down so a mixed bag really


----------



## Goolash (Feb 12, 2010)

HM Forces gyms are the best that ive trained in, kinda makes me think why did i leave? Now i have to pay to use a civi gym thats **** and everythings broken half the time....dark


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

pure hardcore strength gym!

best ones imo.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bedroom!


----------



## riggers (Mar 3, 2009)

Old barn, nothing beats it!


----------



## MarcusWright (Mar 19, 2010)

pure hardcore bodybuilding


----------



## gumballdom (Dec 14, 2008)

scout said:


> i train between home and DW fitness(free passes) whilst im home. Was trainin at *Ed's gym pompey* but goin to look at Lougars next week when im back down so a mixed bag really


Whats ed's gym like? its on the same road as where my misses lives and im yet to venture into it. City gym is worth a visit if your going to be training regularly in pompey.


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

Virgo83 said:


> Mine has a cctv cam at the door and you have to look at it for 10 seconds to get in, also you have to wipe your feet on the way out


Just like me nans house.


----------



## derrygymman (Jun 20, 2009)

train at DW sports in derry


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Goolash said:


> HM Forces gyms are the best that ive trained in, kinda makes me think why did i leave? Now i have to pay to use a civi gym thats **** and everythings broken half the time....dark


Yep, I'll be off to mine in a couple of hours :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I train at Corneys gym In Cookstown. Hardcore enough gym. Basically a big block shed with a tin roof. Concrete floor, mostly no carpet(the odd scrap here and there:laugh etc. Loads of equipment though and the best bodybuilding/powerlfiting gym about for miles.

Fvckin freezing in winter and would kill you with heat in summer right enough.

I like it as theres no one gonna look at you funny for getting a slap before a big deadlift, or you can use chalk with no worries etc. 

Ive nothing against more fancy gyms though. In fact during the winter when im training with 4 layers and im thinking "mmmmmm a heater would be nice" i would definitly consider moving to one.:laugh:

I do think though that its they way you train that matters and not how 'hardcore' the gym is. Theres some useless, lazy cvnts in my gym who would be better off in the leisure centre. :lol:


----------



## craftybutcher (Aug 10, 2009)

Jsb said:


> oh yeah and my p**s melted the porcelin on the toilet:001_tt2: :001_tt2:


Porcelain? We have to pee in a bottle and bring it home with us. :tongue:


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

what type of gym do you train in?...a bl**dy overpriced one!


----------



## willc38 (Jan 28, 2009)

dw sports sometimes ultimate fitness


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Spit and sawdust :thumbup1:

www.citygymportsmouth.com


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

willc38 said:


> dw sports sometimes ultimate fitness


i train at DW in trafford. i like it during the day when its dead.


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

hardcore with 120kg dumbells


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I train at a few different gyms:

Metroflex Sydenham

Skyline Catford

Amigos Sidcup


----------



## richie12 (Sep 10, 2010)

grants gym bishop auckland, leaking roof, broken heating in the winter, rusty weights, very heavy dumb bells and lots of mirrors....perfect


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Focus Fitness in Nuneaton, independent fitness type gym but has good selection of free weights and good staff who really don't mind helping a noob like me out. sauna and steam room but I've never used 'em


----------



## willc38 (Jan 28, 2009)

madmanc89 said:


> i train at DW in trafford. i like it during the day when its dead.


I go to the oldham one..not to far from me :thumbup1:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Pool leisure centre.

It was or possibly still council owned, but it's run by a charity so any profits get ploughed back in.

And it shows, two new benches this week and next week a new lat pulldown and cable crossover machine.


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

none of the above its semi fitness mixed with a bit of hardcore


----------



## bigbear21 (Oct 11, 2009)

jstarcarr said:


> hardcore with 120kg dumbells


120kg dbs fcuk me they must be 4ft long


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

just coming out of my contract with David lloyds, going to be joining up somewhere new, its out of these:

Beefs and Babes - Stone, Dartford:

www.beefsandbabesfitnesscentre.moonfruit.com

Amigos - Sidcup

http://www.amigosgym.co.uk/index.html

Temple Hill Gym - Dartford

www.dartfordgym.co.uk


----------



## Sk1nny (Jun 5, 2010)

Hairdressers gym in bury st Edmunds. No squat rack is the only let down


----------



## AWG (Mar 24, 2010)

out of those options I'd say Hardcore, but it's not really hardcore in the traditional sense, but neither is it a Health Club

where is the option for a half-way house?


----------



## Gurnwell (Sep 11, 2010)

I built me own gym


----------



## westy125 (Jul 24, 2010)

A crap one in Matlock, full of guys who like to go gym to sit on equipement and talk for an hour!

Drives me mad!, even had one guy fall asleep on the ab crunch?????

Moving gyms end of the month to a real gym! cant wait


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i now train in a smallish smelly room full of huge guys moving heavy weights.

once i got over the culture shock and feeling of inferiority lol (i am by far the smallest guy i have seen in the gym) i think i will never go back to anything other than a spit and sawdust gym.

not a single poser in sight, everyone is cool and concerned only with what they are doing


----------



## kempy85 (Jul 20, 2010)

L.E GYM in long eaton notts, its a small gym but has everything u need and is cheap and u dont hav 2 pay those ****ty yearly contracts which u cant get out of. is it just me or do those yearly contracts annoy any1 esle?


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Hardcore, no swimming pool, no saunas, no toilet paper, women with beards. Plenty of free weights and machines, also olympic strongman area (tyres, farmers walk etc...)


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

health club all the way. gone are the days of training at gyms where you need a tetnus just to park your car!


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

ANGLIK said:


> Hardcore, no swimming pool, no saunas, no toilet paper, women with beards. Plenty of free weights and machines, also olympic strongman area (tyres, farmers walk etc...)


Anglik - what gyms that mate?


----------



## NICK_1 (Jan 27, 2009)

Brandl said:


> I train at a few different gyms:
> 
> Metroflex Sydenham
> 
> ...


Brandl - whats Amigos like now mate, is it busy??? I went in there when they first opened it, quite small but defo hardcore!!! Have they opened upstairs up now??


----------



## nova vida (May 15, 2010)

Currently at a Total Fitness but when my annual contract runs out in December i'll be moving to an MMA gym full time (I already go there for classes) giving me access to a full gym, tyres, olympic rings, climbing ropes, a peg board and a full range of mixed martial arts classes..

Cannot wait


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

NICK_1 said:


> Anglik - what gyms that mate?


Olympic gym in Ashton Under Lyne, Manchester. I lied though, they do have toilet paper


----------



## smurphy (Jul 16, 2010)

jstarcarr said:


> hardcore with 120kg dumbells


Ah those are small! At Monster we have 150kg dumbells (not sure what you're supposed to do with them tho:lol


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

smurphy said:


> Ah those are small! At Monster we have 150kg dumbells (not sure what you're supposed to do with them tho:lol


envy the man that can shift them!


----------



## sammym09 (Mar 22, 2010)

k2 gym in crawley, its alright bit commercial

and when im at uni powerbase in loughborough! awesome gym!


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

spit an sawdust gym when i can get there, have to make do with my sand filled weights in the garage most nights lol


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2010)

la fitness coz its about 2mins from my house n the only gym about since they bulldosed the only hardcore gym in the area :sad:


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

kempy85 said:


> L.E GYM in long eaton notts, its a small gym but has everything u need and is cheap and u dont hav 2 pay those ****ty yearly contracts which u cant get out of. is it just me or do those yearly contracts annoy any1 esle?


Im on pay as you go as well. The big commercial gyms depend on people signing those contracts, thats how they make their money. They know that 90% of the people will sign up, go to the gym for a couple of months, then give up. Then they take you to court for not paying. CVNTS


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

balls to the wall hardocre underground gym , not a cable or machine in site, just solid steel and concrete


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

Hardcore gym all the way!!!, not a who's got the whitest trainers and nicest hand towel gym! just weights a smell of sweat and a decent price. No 50 year contract either!!!!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Leisure centre cheap and crxp. Is near me though


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

steel city m/bro (hardcore)


----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

all home for me at the moment.


----------



## badiekrem (Sep 15, 2010)

well looking for a hardcore muscle gym at the moment...


----------



## brandon91 (Jul 4, 2011)

DW fitness, sometimes college gym when im not banned for going home early ! college one is tiny and pretty ****e but its convenient


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

This thread is old, it's from 2010 mate??


----------



## Daedalus (Apr 16, 2012)

'Medway Park'

I'm only there because it's cheap on my college membership, It has a benchpress, incline benchpress, smith, squat rack and 2 cable machines

But too many people go to make time there efficient, so I'm often there for 4 hours if its a normal workout.. People don't put their fcking dumbells and plates back, if it was my gym I'd have you thrown out if you left your sht lying around for people to trip over


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Anaplassis Gym..on the beachfront Limassol, loads of sissy hoist fitness machines to cardio gear, next level has hammer strength machines :thumbup1: THEN its the dungeon down stairs with loads and loads of free weights... open weekdays 6.45am till 12pm and weekends till 6pm.....


----------



## Fit4life (Sep 16, 2011)

I train at a place called Genesis in Wirral, its a homely place not a pretty scented gym, but hey it's those places that intimidate me (they usually have the usual make up laden barbies in them). Real nice atmosphere, always having a giggle, cool guys n gals there, .The owner works hard to keep the place happy, would like to see more support for ladies who would genuinely like to compete there though, but time will tell. It's a guy gym and I guess its one step at a time ....

But

having said that

It's a great place to train so keep up the good work and constructive criticism isnt personal it's purely having the best interests of the gym at heart.Women love to train there , having great banter and a cool set of guys to train with. Great equipment, great choices of rooms to use and its clean.

kaza


----------



## CutAndStack (May 19, 2012)

I train at Olympia in Leicester, Proper underground gym. It is filthy and old but that is why i love it, no messing about type of place & the dumbbells go upto 70kg.. plenty for me!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Total Fitness. Has bells upto 55kg, a stack load of bars/ plates and lots of hammer strength machines for back/ chest/ legs and shoulders. Ive trained in these spit n sawdust places and they are good, but tbh, the only way in which they are better are a wider variety of hammer machines. Alot of people on gear in the TF im at, some very very big lads, just no power lifters etc...!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I train at a Klick fitness, no frills gym, all brand new decent stuff, loads of hammer strength stuff, tons of olympic bars £10 per month


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

My own gym


----------

